# Fujifilm Announces Lightweight X-T10



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 18, 2015)

```
<em>X-T10 uses advanced scene recognition and new auto focus system to capture your memorable moments</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., May 18, 2015 –</strong> FUJIFILM North America Corporation today announced the all new FUJIFILM X-T10, the latest premium interchangeable lens camera that joins the world-renowned X-Series digital camera line-up. The sleek FUJIFILM X-T10 delivers outstanding image quality, usability and portability for photo enthusiasts with its new innovative autofocus system, large electronic Real Time Viewfinder, and incredible continuous shooting speed of up to 8.0fps. The X-T10 also has an amazingly short lag time of just 0.005 seconds so users can be ready and capture every image imaginable.</p>
<p>The FUJIFILM X-T10 uses the latest generation 16.3 Megapixel APS-C X-Trans CMOS II sensor with built-in phase detection autofocus along with the high-performance EXR Processor II, and is compatible with all FUJINON lenses to deliver excellent resolution and outstanding image quality.</p>
<p><strong>Advanced new autofocus system

</strong>The FUJIFILM X-T10 uses a new auto focus system that complements the fast and accurate single-point auto focus system with new Zone and Wide/Tracking modes, which use 77 autofocus points across a wider area to substantially improve the camera’s ability to track and capture moving subjects.</p>
<p>The Zone mode allows users to choose a 3×3, 3×5 or 5×5 zone from the 77-point auto focus area. When combined with the AF-C continuous focusing mode, the camera continues tracking a subject in the selected zone. The 3×3 and 3×5 zones at the center, in particular, offer extra-fast focusing with the use of the built-in phase detection pixels.</p>
<p>In the Wide/Tracking mode, the camera displays the area in focus, identified automatically out of the 77-point auto focus area (Wide in the AF-S mode) and tracks the focus area’s subject across the entire 77-point AF area (Tracking in the AF-C mode). This makes it possible to maintain focus on a subject that moves vertically, horizontally, and back and forth.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder Body & Kits</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fuji X-T10 Body $799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149205-REG/fujifilm_16470245_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Black</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149204-REG/fujifilm_16470439_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Silver</a></li>
<li>Fuji X-T10 w/16-50 $899: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149209-REG/fujifilm_16470817_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Black</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149208-REG/fujifilm_16471380_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Silver</a></li>
<li>Fuji X-T10 w/18-55 $1099: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149207-REG/fujifilm_16471005_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Black</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149206-REG/fujifilm_16471574_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Silver</a></li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Stunning design with functional control

</strong>The FUJIFILM X-T10 has an all-new design that packs the best X-Series functionality into a compact and lightweight body, perfect for travelling light. The X-T10 top and base plates are made of a lightweight, but highly rigid, die-cast magnesium. The top plate features three precision-milled aluminum dials that give the X-T10 a premium feel and allow users to intuitively adjust the combination of aperture, shutter speed and shooting functions while concentrating on picture taking.</p>
<p>The X-T10’s back panel has a 3” 920K-dot tilting LCD monitor that makes above head and close to the ground shooting easy and fun. The X-T10 also has a new Auto Mode Switch lever for selecting the fully-automatic Advanced SR Auto mode. In this mode, the camera automatically chooses optimum settings for a given scene to make shooting effortless.</p>
<p>The X-T10 body also features an integrated pop-up flash, positioned in the center of the top plate that uses Super Intelligent Flash to automatically adjust light output according to the scene type.</p>
<p><strong>A FUJINON XF/XC lens for every shooting style

</strong>The FUJIFILM X-T10 is compatible with every current FUJINON lens – 18 premium lenses ranging from ultra-wide-angle to telephoto, including five fast aperture prime lenses. These lenses bring out the very best image quality from the X-T10. Together with optional accessories including X- mount adapters and macro extension tubes, users can experience a full range of photographic possibilities with images that achieve edge-to-edge definition for high-resolution pictures across the entire frame.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-T10 key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>16.3 million Megapixels APS-C X-Trans CMOS II Sensor

– EXR Processor II

– Fast AF of 0.06 seconds

– Startup time of 0.5 seconds

– Shutter time lag of 0.005 seconds

– Shooting interval of 0.5 seconds</li>
<li>High-precision 2.36 million dot OLED viewfinder</li>
<li>Large viewfinder magnification for digital cameras of 0.62x</li>
<li>Wide viewing angle (horizontal 25°)</li>
<li>Ultra-fast Real Time Viewfinder with a lag-time of 0.005 second and new Natural Live View with Preview Picture Effect</li>
<li>Tempered glass 920K-dot high-precision 3” tilting LCD monitor</li>
<li>Digital Split Image and Focus Highlight Peaking</li>
<li>Completely electronic shutter up to 1/32000 seconds</li>
<li>ISO200 – 6400, extended ISO 100, 12800, 25600, Auto (maximum ISO setting from ISO 400 – ISO6400 available)</li>
<li>ISO setting of up to 51200 for ultra-high sensitivity that produces low noise and strong blacks in low light conditions.</li>
<li>‘Classic Chrome’ and ten other film simulation modes with eight Advanced Filter functions</li>
<li>Eye Detection AF to automatically detect and focus on human eyes</li>
<li>Full HD video 1080p at 60fps; bit rate of 36Mbps for clear capture of delicate movements; frame rates of 50fps, 30fps, 25fps and 24fps, supporting worldwide motion picture formats with a high bit rate of 36Mbps for high definition video capture</li>
<li>Manual focus available during video recording</li>
<li>Auto Macro function automatically activates the Macro mode while maintaining AF speed</li>
<li>Variable aspect ratio can be selected from 3:2, 16:9, and 1:1 (square) to accommodate a wide range of photographic styles</li>
<li>Interval timer shooting for time lapse photography is available with intervals of one second to 24 hours and up to 999 frames.</li>
<li>Free FUJIFILM Camera Remote application and Wireless Communication function allows users to remotely shoot images from smartphones and tablets via WiFi</li>
<li>Photos can be sent to the INSTAX Share Printer using the free INSTAX Share App (iOS and Android) SHARE Smartphone Printer.</li>
</ul>
<p>The FUJIFILM X-T10 will be available in June 2015 in the following configurations:</p>
<p><strong>Preorder Body & Kits</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fuji X-T10 Body $799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149205-REG/fujifilm_16470245_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Black</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149204-REG/fujifilm_16470439_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Silver</a></li>
<li>Fuji X-T10 w/16-50 $899: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149209-REG/fujifilm_16470817_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Black</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149208-REG/fujifilm_16471380_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Silver</a></li>
<li>Fuji X-T10 w/18-55 $1099: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149207-REG/fujifilm_16471005_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Black</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1149206-REG/fujifilm_16471574_x_t10_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Silver</a></li>
</ul>
<hr />
<p> </p>
```


----------

